# Replacement window plastic weep vent for a 2010 Hymer B694 S



## borntoride (Oct 25, 2011)

Unforutnately I've lost one of the plastic window weep vent covers for passenger side sliding window on my 2010 Hymer 694 SL. I've contacted several Hymer dealers but haven't had any luck in securing the purchase of a replacement.

Does anyone have any idea where I could purchase one?


----------



## Happycampers (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi,
Don't really know what a weep vent is or looks like :roll: but you could try this company 
http://www.caravan-parts.org/www.caravan-parts.org/info.php?p=1&pno=0

Carry a lot of continental spares.
Best of luck
Nigel


----------



## borntoride (Oct 25, 2011)

*Thank You*

Unfortunately they do not have this item - but thanks


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I would suggest you email the following address, they understand English perfectly and I am sure they will be able to supply you direct from the factory, they have always been helpful when I have wanted any spare parts:-

*[email protected]*


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

A small blob of clear silicone sealant carefully applied?.

ray.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

If it is what I think it is -ie the small plug that fits in a hole made between the 2 layers of plastic double-glazed windows- then the end of a cheap biro fitted our last van perfectly.

G


----------



## n4ked (Sep 21, 2011)

Hello

If its those clear but not so clear plugs then i have a couple as just replaced a broken window, cost you a self addressed envelope. :lol:


----------



## n4ked (Sep 21, 2011)

Hello

If its those clear but not so clear plugs then i have a couple as just replaced a broken window, cost you a self addressed envelope. :lol:


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Do you mean the grey plastic 3 inch long vent from under the window We got new ones from Brownhills at Preston ,Have you tried e-bay saw some on there last week.Hymer uk on e-bay..

Val
http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/hymeruk/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=25&_trksid=p3692


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi N4ked 
We have lost one out of our Burstner - weould be happy to send a SAE for one if poss - I have sent you a PM
Steve


----------



## n4ked (Sep 21, 2011)

*bung*

i have left you my contact details on your inbox


----------

